# looking for someone to reseal my tank



## Sam12345 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,
Does anyone know of someone that can reseal my 180 gal tank (48” L x 24” W x 36” H). It has sprung a leak and I need it resealed (I can see at the bottom where the glass started to separate). The work would have to be done at my house since the tank was hard to get downstairs. I appreciate any leads you can offer.
I live in Brampton
Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If the glass is starting to separate you may need a rebuild rather than just a reseal. Reseals are only practical for a structurally sound tank. I am not saying yours isn't, but, it needs to be looked at.


----------



## Sam12345 (Jun 12, 2012)

*what to use to seal edges of glass together for strenght*

Hi Bill,

thanks for the feedback. you are right...it is a rebuild. do you know of anyone in the area who coudl do this form me or any advice on how i can do it myself (i.e. what kind of sealeant to use to seal the edges of the glass together for strenght).

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Depends on what the trim is like, whether it is one piece or several. Regardless, you will need to remove the trim. all the silicone needs to be roughly removed from the inside. Then, the panes have to be separated, using razor blades and monofilament fishing line. Once that is done, you can set about making sure all the silicone is removed from the individual panes. Single edged razor blades are used to remove all the silicone, either in a holder or in your hand. You will need lots of them as they dull quickly. Best bet would be to buy a pack of 100 (a little over $10 at HD), as it is way cheaper than buying 5 packs. Once the panes are clean of silicone, you need to formulate an assembly plan. Typically, the back pane goes on first, followed by the two sides and than the front. A plan is important as you need to work fairly quickly to assemble before the silicone skims over. On a tank of that size you will need some help.Corner angles and spring clamps can be used to hold the back and sides together while you set the front, although if you have a couple of helpers, all you need is some masking tape. Before actually assembling, all edges need to be cleaned of any oils and such using acetone or alcohol. I would suggest the wearing of nitrile gloves while handling the glass and applying the silicone. Applying the silicone is an important step as you want to try and not trap any air when laying it down, As well, the size of the bead needs to be large enough to completely cover the joint when the panes are set and the silicone is spread by the weight of the glass, or the pressure of you pressing the panes together.
Before doing any assembly, have everything laid out and do a dry run so everyone knows what they are doing. If you aren't sure about running the bead, you can practice with any cheap caulk on a piece of cardboard.
As to the silicone to use, on a tank that size I would try and get some GE 1200 series silicone. It may take some time to locate it sold individually, as it is typically only sold by the case. It is stronger than GE Silicone I, so in my view is worth the effort.
Once assembled, give it some time to set up and cure, and then trim any extra off with the razor blades before running the internal bead. If you did a good job with the assembly, it will hold water without the inner deal. When running the assembly bead try and do it continuously wherever possible.
So, it may sound a little daunting, but it really is more tedious than difficult.


----------

